# 2 Oregon Loggers Die in Separate Accidents



## CacaoBoy (Oct 27, 2018)

https://www.oregonlive.com/pacific-...0/logging_accidents_kill_2_men_in_oregon.html
2 dead and 2 injured on Oct. 26 when logs rolled. Not much detail, but common to both were steep slopes.


----------



## CLASSIIILVR (Dec 14, 2018)

MAN THE COUNT KEEPS CLIMBING FOR 2018 IN OREGON!


----------

